# can someone reccomend supplements ?



## COOK13 (May 20, 2011)

new to the forum and to body building. im 15, 6ft 1 and 130kg. i have been training the last few month trying to get fit for next rugby season and really enjoying it. im going to the gym 4 times a week, and lifting free weights at home. im just wondering what supplements you reccomend me taking to help me along.

thanks, cookie.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

hi cookie

for starters youve posted your question in the wrong section so it MAY get deleted

as far as your question goes i wouldnt overly concern yourself with supps but most people do take protein powder to consume some extra protein throughout the day,but if your diet is good and your getting all your daily marcos(protein/carbs/fats)then it isnt really neccesery.

but you could go for a whey isolate to consume after your workout(pwo),wouldnt really bother with weight gainers as you can make your own to suit your own needs...basically you mix protein powder with ground oats and maybe some evoos or something.

plenty of info on here mate if you look,personally id say as your just starting training id say "eat well train hard" and in the meantime do some reading on here and see where your at in three months.

you could always post your stats/diet/goals etc and we could take a look at it for you?

most of all...enjoy ya training


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

^^what he said...

you said you were going to the gym 4 times a week AND doing free weights at home. Make sure you're getting enough rest cos that sounds like you're over training!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What supps do you want? To help with strength? Endurance? Recovery? Sleep? Etc etc


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You're 15 and 130kg!? Christ I imagine the opposition team are going to s£$t themselves. You will be one hell of a rugby player!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You could use:

Whey Protein twice a day, before and after training, buy Bulk from My Protein

Creatine Mono Daily buy unbranded such as from My Protein

A good multi vit such as 'Super One' from H&B

Omega 3 capsules 4xper day such as 'Super Omega' from H&B


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

15yo 6ft 1" and 130kg, i'd say some CLA and a eta stack


----------



## COOK13 (May 20, 2011)

dont know why the hell i put 130kg lol, im 90gk. sorry guys


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

COOK13 said:


> dont know why the hell i put 130kg lol, im 90gk. sorry guys


lol I was just about to call a fatty

big lad for a 15 yr old, carry on what you doing and don't take up any supps at all mate, you are doing fine or much above than average


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> ^^what he said...
> 
> you said you were going to the gym 4 times a week AND doing free weights at home. Make sure you're getting enough rest cos that sounds like you're over training!


No such thing as over training only under eating


----------



## COOK13 (May 20, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions lads, bought some my protein whey protein powder and am going to see how it goes. a lad at the gym recommend using creatine whats your thoughts ? thanks.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

COOK13 said:


> thanks for the suggestions lads, bought some my protein whey protein powder and am going to see how it goes. a lad at the gym recommend using creatine whats your thoughts ? thanks.


it wont harm ya to do creatine,doesnt work for everyone though,try mono to start with and keep drinking plenty of water daily(4 litres or so) whilst your on it.


----------



## COOK13 (May 20, 2011)

cheers mate, ill give it a go


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

My favourite suppliments and the ones i recommend are: PHD Synergy, USN Anabolic, USN IGF-1.

I tried reflex one stop once and whilst i read i yields good results. I thought it tasted like sh1te :/


----------

